# Wanted 70's Hawtrhorne musclebike



## slloyd63 (May 4, 2008)

*Wanted 70's Hawthorne musclebike*

I'm looking for a 1970-72 Hawthorne musclebike. I have a Schwinn Stingray, great condition, but my first bike was the boys Hawthorne with high-rise handlebars. My original got thrown away. Any color is good, factory glod would be cool. Anyone with a lead ? Thanks.


----------

